# Beyers pigeon food



## BTut (Oct 18, 2009)

Does anyone use Beyers pigeon food ? I have been using it for a number of years but i just noticed a strange chemical smell like latex paint in the food bag.The last bag I bought had the same smell to it and a fellow I know called me with the same problem.If anyone uses this food can you check and get back to me if its the natural smell of the bag. My birds stopped laying I was wondering if there is a connection

Thanks
Bill Tut


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

i just bought some a month ago.
i did not notice any smell from the bag.
but i always empty the bag into containers.
interesting thing is i have 2 pairs that have been breeding but no eggs yet.
i am swithching back to the purina gold and green this week.
i placed a order and am waiting for delivery.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

my hen just laid a egg.

still i switched to purina gold/green pellets


----------



## rono842 (Dec 12, 2010)

hi guys
the purinagold/green pellets come in two bag i take it,do you mix anything else,and also how much do you guys feed,once a day or twice. thanks


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

rono842 said:


> hi guys
> the purinagold/green pellets come in two bag i take it,do you mix anything else,and also how much do you guys feed,once a day or twice. thanks


the gold has more protein so you add some gold to the green when you want to up the protein.. usually they are fed twice a day if your time allows..how much depends on what your doing.. if your training them to come when called to eat.. you will have to ration it and they will need to be hungry to do that.. so usually feed is put down and left till the first one or two goes to take a drink or time it for 15 mins and then take up the feed..


----------



## rono842 (Dec 12, 2010)

hey guys
how much do you feed your birds,will pigions quiet when they are full or no. thanks


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

People put their bowl in there for only 10-15 minutes.

Then take it away let them have some water, you can leave the water like I do or take it out.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

rono842 said:


> hey guys
> how much do you feed your birds,will pigions quiet when they are full or no. thanks


it depends if your training homers or just keeping pigeons.


----------

